# midwest slotcar show sunday nov 13tg 2016



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show sunday nov 13th 2016*

this show update brought to you by honda27 its only 136 days away . so its honda27 1 afx nut 0 see you again in 3 weeks.:smile2:


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Will see you there Honda. Got a race in South Bend on the 12th and plan on stopping over there on the way home.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27 its only 109 days til show. now its honda27 2 afxnut 0 see you again in 3 weeks. sunday nov 13th 2016.:grin2:


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Time and address? The Beast might surprise you and show up.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update nov 13th 2016*

this show update brought to you by honda27 its now only 85 days away now its honda27 3 afxnut 0 ..see you all there.:grin2:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

​


beast1624 said:


> Time and address? The Beast might surprise you and show up.


It's a secret.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

10AM central time the doors open to the public. Six bucks gets you into slot car heaven. Early bird floor rights available when the vendors come in at 8am for $25.
2450 Lincoln St
Highland, Indiana.

Now you know the secret. Tell your friends.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this slotcar show update is brought to u by honda27 its only 62 days away. now its honda27 4 afxnut 0 see you again in 3 weeks guys.:wink2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

midwest slotcar show update brought to you by honda27 only 38 days away guys . so now its honda27 5 afxnut 0 , see u in 3 more weeks.:|


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 17 more day to go guys . now its honda27 6 afxnut 0 see u in 10 days 4 next update.:wink2:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Can't wait to get there! I've got tons of new stuff for sale. Anyone hear from Black Ox Purple or Bobzilla lately? Anyone know if they're goingot make it?

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show*

yes tom zilla and black oxx and ld thomas will be at show:|


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Good Morning everyone. I hope it isn't too early to post an update, wouldn't want anyone to think it's too much.

Well seems like ole Honda wants me to post a show update. Haven't felt like posting much this show. Mainly because I've been forgetful. Honda has been a good sport about it though. He hasn't posted at the first chance it was allowable so I would have the the opportunity to post.

So with that this show update is brought to you by A/FX Nut. 
7 days until the November 13th MIDWEST SLOT CAR SHOW!
So that would make the score Honda-6 and A/FX Nut-1

Okay Honda, I finally posted. I'll see those of you going at the show.

:nerd: Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

swamibob said:


> Can't wait to get there! I've got tons of new stuff for sale. Anyone hear from Black Ox Purple or Bobzilla lately? Anyone know if they're goingot make it?
> 
> Tom



I hear you are having a Buy One get Two Free on all of your Thunderjets.>


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> I hear you are having a Buy One get Two Free on all of your Thunderjets.>



I can probably do that, but it make the first t-jet pretty expensive. :grin2: I do promise to have a couple of good value bins though along with some really good low middle and high end stuff. 

Tom


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*show update*

this show update brought to u by honda27 only 6 days to go guys now its honda27 7 afxnut 1 see you in 24 hours.:smile2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update nov 13th 2016*

this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go guysi win count down its now honda27 8 afxnut 1 sry randy better luck next time see you all at show.:grin2:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

honda27 said:


> this show update brought to you by honda27 only 5 days to go guysi win count down its now honda27 8 afxnut 1 sry randy better luck next time see you all at show.:grin2:




Congratulations Honda. 
But there will not be a next time. I will not be in the countdown competition next show. :grin2:

Randy.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

this show update brought to u by honda27 its only 4 days til show now its honda27 9 afxnut 1 in win
:smile2:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

widwest show update brought to u by honda27 its 3 days to go now its honda27 10 afxnut 1 see u sat night .0


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*midwest slotcar show update*

the midwest show update brought to you by honda27 only 1 days away its now honda27 12 afxnut 1 see most of you at the hotel sales today at 4 to 10 pm see u there.0


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Is there gonna be another one?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

An excellent show! Thank you to Al, Misses Al and family, along with all the vendors and patrons! 

Tom


----------

